
As If: On Kwame Anthony Appiah - diodorus
http://www.nybooks.com/articles/2018/04/05/as-if-kwame-anthony-appiah/
======
dgllghr
Looks very interesting. I am currently reading "Seeing Like a State," which
approaches the same/similar idea about using abstractions to interact with the
world but focusing on governments historically. There is also the documentary
"Hypernormalizaton" which has a similar idea about how the US government is
completely (criminally) incompetent because the models it creates of the world
are too simple.

All of it reminds me of this phrase (which I hear from data scientists): "All
models are wrong, some models are useful."

